# Beach City



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone ever hunt Beach city for small game or coyote?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Huntinbull...hope you've been doing good.

I only bow hunted for deer there 2 or 3 times years ago. One of those trips was the first time I ever saw a groundhog climb a tree. I do remember seeing some squirrels while I was there, but not many. I didn't venture too far from the road I parked on.


----------

